# Interacting with the IRS ?



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a question. I have already lived longer than any other male in my family tree (must be all that nitrox I inhaled diving most of my life). If I were to send you a birthday card today, you would receive it in two months. The same is true in the other direction. 

I hope the day never comes but if the IRS ever had a question would they use email or the phone number on my tax return or would they only put their question in the mail ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on their question.


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Just a question. I have already lived longer than any other male in my family tree (must be all that nitrox I inhaled diving most of my life). If I were to send you a birthday card today, you would receive it in two months. The same is true in the other direction.
> 
> I hope the day never comes but if the IRS ever had a question would they use email or the phone number on my tax return or would they only put their question in the mail ?


Treat any e-mail or phone call claiming to be from the IRS with extreme suspicion.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/Report-Phishing


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

The only communication I have ever received from the IRS has come by regular mail.


----------



## sardoc (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't have the reference but know the IRS has said in writing that they never contact anyone via e-mail or telephone. So if you receive either Be aware-


----------

